# HP Pavilion DV4 running too hot!



## genusone (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I have had my HP Pavilion laptop for about 7 months now, so its still pretty new. It runs on Vista home premium with: 250gb hd, 2gb ram, 2ghz Intel Core Duo processor. I noticed a few months ago that it was running a bit hot, but dismissed it, but after it burning my lap last night I thought i would investigate. I mostly use it on a desk or on my bed to watch tv, but i raise it above the covers to let the air flow. Last night, it was probably on for about 4 hours watching videos, it had about 10 other programs running in the background, which i didnt want to close: photoshop, dreamweaver, fireworks and 2 firefox sessions with around 7 pages open and some folders. I know this is a lot to have open but the CPU was only at around 7% - 35%.

I installed a temp monitor which recorded a highest of 72°C on the CPU, 56°C on the HD 72°C on the graphics card. 

I think this is high. Is it? and what can i do to stop this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi check the air vents for dust fluff etc and clean with canned air you may also consider a laptop cooler


----------



## genusone (Apr 10, 2008)

HI, thanks for the reply. 

The vents look clean, i do try and look after it, but there may be dust i can't see, i will try the canned air. I have looked into a laptop cooler, but i just cant afford it at the moment. Would you say the above temps are dangerously high?? And is there anything else i can do? Also do you think that the amount of programs running will effect the temp, even though the usage % is low?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi generally the temps are ok,laptops do generate a lot of heat so the name is a bit of a misnomer as the best place to use one is on a hard surface.I suggested the cooler as a possible means of supplementing the cooling system so it is up to you if and when you do it,running a lot of programs initially works the hdd which of course generates heat then the ram has be in use again more heat the cpu, you get the idea and of course some laptops genrate more heat than others ie design flaw the biggest being size ie lots of components crammed in a small space


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi generally the temps are ok,laptops do generate a lot of heat so the name is a bit of a misnomer as the best place to use one is on a hard surface.I suggested the cooler as a possible means of supplementing the cooling system so it is up to you if and when you do it,running a lot of programs initially works the hdd which of course generates heat then the ram has be in use again more heat the cpu, you get the idea and of course some laptops generate more heat than others ie design flaw the biggest being size ie lots of components crammed in a small space.

edit sorry for the double post should have used the advanced :upset:


----------



## ia3_124 (Jul 17, 2009)

hi..i would like to as how open the hp pavilion dv 4 to clean fan and change the speakers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi the canned air should do the job look on the underside you will see the fan.
opening a laptop is quite a task not something i would advise as the cleaning of vents and fan can be done without. if your determined to do it get the service manual from the support website for your make and model to help guide you.


----------



## genusone (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess i will have to put up with the heat untill i can get a laptop cooler. Thanks for your help


----------

